# Will Self-Injury disqualify me from being an EMT or anything in that field?



## KarinaKrystal (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to self injure and my friend called the police, thinking I was going to kill myself. I told the police that I had no intention of killing myself but that I did injure myself. I'm sure they wrote up a report. Will this disqualify me from becoming an EMT?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 29, 2012)

Most companies just do a background check. 

So unless you were charged for something, I don't imagine them being able to find out. 

However, you need to be prepared for the things you will see in EMS. If hurting yourself is how you deal, this field definitely isn't for you.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 29, 2012)

no, it will not.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree with @angel if you cant deal with your own lifes problems, and resort to cutting yourself idk how you are gonna deal with seeing all the crap you will see in ems. Its a high stress job with long hours and all kinds of problems. That being said it still is an awesome job if you really wanna help people and want to learn. Just remember you are being trusted with peoples lives. Even if it is an ift company you end up working for. You never know when that pt your transporting is gonna start to crash or code on you. You gotta be mentally ready for things like that and know how to deal with it in a healthy, none self inflicting pain type of way.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here in FL, if that were to happen, you would be baker acted (temporarily in state custody) and would be taken to the nearest ER by LE or EMS. You would then be transferred to a behavioral hospital ( which one would depend on insurance provider) and they would evaluate your psychiatric condition and usually let go sometime within 72 hrs. As far as I know, nobody would know about this unless you tell them, and I was once told that it shouldn't show up on background checks. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not so sure about other states policies.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

Most likely no. If everyone who went through a self destructive/suicidal stage was excluded from the field there'd be like 9 people left.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 29, 2012)

You need to be mentally strong to take this job. We see some crazy sh*t and are put under stress that you can't yet comprehend (cuz you haven't been in the field yet). We're trusted with peoples lives and need to maintain full composure and confidence in ourselves to do our job right. If you were cutting yourself to deal with normal life problems I have to ask myself how you're going to deal with EMS. But if you feel you've out grown that, then by all means go for it. As long as you weren't placed on a 5150 hold, you'll be able to pass the background fine.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

Yup the weak don't make it in this profession. If you can't handle the stress and turn to self destructive habits there's no place for you here. Now if you'll excuse me I've got to run to the liquor store before they close. I seem to have run out of vodka and cigarets :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yup the weak don't make it in this profession. If you can't handle the stress and turn to self destructive habits there's no place for you here. Now if you'll excuse me I've got to run to the liquor store before they close. I seem to have run out of vodka and cigarets :rofl:



I worked today. Pick me up some rum while you are at it ;-)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

A mental health hold is still your medical information and is therefore private and only available to people you reveal it to. It wont show up on a background check.

That's how I understand it, at least. I'm not going to beat a dead horse, everyone already talked about the stress involved in this job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I worked today. Pick me up some rum while you are at it ;-)



Why is the rum always gone?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I worked today. Pick me up some rum while you are at it ;-)



Why's the rum always gone?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why's the rum always gone?



I win!

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Why's the rum always gone?





NVRob said:


> Why is the rum always gone?




Classic


----------



## Aidey (Mar 29, 2012)

A mental health hold is both medical and legal information. If it didn't show up on a background check then how come people who have been placed on involuntary holds can't buy guns? 

Anyway, the OP wasn't placed on an involuntary hold by the sounds of it, so they are _probably _alright, but it may depend on the state they are in.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> A mental health hold is both medical and legal information. If it didn't show up on a background check then how come people who have been placed on involuntary holds can't buy guns?
> 
> Anyway, the OP wasn't placed on an involuntary hold by the sounds of it, so they are _probably _alright, but it may depend on the state they are in.



Touche' saleswomen. 

Stop proving me wrong, it makes me feel dumb


----------



## Aidey (Mar 29, 2012)

With age comes wisdom


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> With age comes wisdom



I'm hosed then. Being such a youngin' and all.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Why is the rum always gone?



Because anjel keeps drinking it all.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 30, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Because anjel keeps drinking it all.



Guilty as charged


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes you can absolutely get a job. Mental Health holds are private information and will only be revealed if someone request that you release your health records.

People placed on MHH can still buy guns because a hold doesn't mean you have a lasting mental illness that will prevent safe gun ownership. Most people have felt depressed at one point and a decent percent have contemplated suicide, which would make them eligible for MHH, that doesn't mean they can't safely own a gun when they feel better. 

To the OP: understand that the job is stressful, but I know work stressors and life stressors often feel different, for me one used to be harder to cope with than another. I also know that as we get older we develop better ways to cope and just because at one point cutting helped doesn't mean that you don't now have better coping abilities. Good luck in your EMT endeavor, try not to let your past get in the way of what's in front of you.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, but people who have been placed on an involuntary or court ordered hold can not legally buy guns in the US. It has been that way since 1968. They are listed in the same federal law that prevents felons and several other types of pee from buying guns. There is a national database that all states are supposed to report names to so that when a background check is done for a gun purchase that person is flagged. It was a HUGE issue after Virginia Tech because the shooter had previously been court ordered to undergo mental health care, and was technically prohibited from buying a gun. He was able to because Virginia had never got around to submitting his name to the national database. After that stricter laws were passed requiring states to comply or risk losing federal money.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Mar 30, 2012)

Court ordered holds are different than MHH. 72 hour (MHH) holds are placed on people who are gravelly disabled or they believe pose a danger to themselves or others. I'll cite the depressed suicidal person who goes to the ER because they don't know where else to go for help. This individual is not the type of person who is going to snap and kill everyone, they are just getting some help for their mental health.

Court ordered holds are a matter of public record and will prevent you from owning a firearm. Because these types of holds infringe upon your rights they must be done by a court. Court holds typically involve people who are severely mentally ill and require long-term involuntary treatment. 

Legally, these are two very different animals.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 30, 2012)

sir.shocksalot said:


> I also know that as we get older we develop better ways to cope and just because at one point cutting helped doesn't mean that you don't now have better coping abilities.



Yea!

at 21 we can buy alcohol 

Sorry, couldn't resist. I'll be quieter now.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 30, 2012)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Court ordered holds are different than MHH. 72 hour (MHH) holds are placed on people who are gravelly disabled or they believe pose a danger to themselves or others. I'll cite the depressed suicidal person who goes to the ER because they don't know where else to go for help. This individual is not the type of person who is going to snap and kill everyone, they are just getting some help for their mental health.
> 
> Court ordered holds are a matter of public record and will prevent you from owning a firearm. Because these types of holds infringe upon your rights they must be done by a court. Court holds typically involve people who are severely mentally ill and require long-term involuntary treatment.
> 
> Legally, these are two very different animals.



In my state, a 72 hour hold IS a court order. That is all it takes. I know it doesn't seem reasonable or logical but that is how it is.


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I'm sorry, but people who have been placed on an involuntary or court ordered hold can not legally buy guns in the US. It has been that way since 1968. They are listed in the same federal law that prevents felons and several other types of pee from buying guns. There is a national database that all states are supposed to report names to so that when a background check is done for a gun purchase that person is flagged. It was a HUGE issue after Virginia Tech because the shooter had previously been court ordered to undergo mental health care, and was technically prohibited from buying a gun. He was able to because Virginia had never got around to submitting his name to the national database. After that stricter laws were passed requiring states to comply or risk losing federal money.



^Well that's not very nice.

In all seriousness though, I think it would depend upon the state, and the agencies / companies you choose to apply to. I doubt it would prevent you from obtaining your license, however agencies with more thorough background investigations and stricter psychological standards / requirements may be more difficult.

As also discussed, the distinction between "can work" and "should work" is important. Many in this field successfully deal with mental health issues on a daily basis, same as in any other...many others, however, are also unable to functionally cope with the demands of the job. If you're already seeing a mental health provider, it may be a good idea to discuss your concerns with them...I'm sure they or your MD might be able to provide some better answers


----------



## EMSrush (Mar 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> most likely no. If everyone who went through a self destructive/suicidal stage was excluded from the field there'd be like 9 people left.



this!!  ^^


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 30, 2012)

If you apply for a Fire-Department or County Run EMS.. this might be a problem as they tend to have a psychological evaluation and Polygraph stage as well.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 30, 2012)

MusicMedic said:


> If you apply for a Fire-Department or County Run EMS.. this might be a problem as they tend to have a psychological evaluation and Polygraph stage as well.



That would depend upon where the OP is from, because it is not the standard nationwide.


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 31, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I worked today. Pick me up some rum while you are at it ;-)



prolly make you a supervisor


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 31, 2012)

EMTSTUDENT25 said:


> Here in FL, if that were to happen, you would be baker acted (temporarily in state custody) and would be taken to the nearest ER by LE or EMS. You would then be transferred to a behavioral hospital ( which one would depend on insurance provider) and they would evaluate your psychiatric condition and usually let go sometime within 72 hrs. As far as I know, nobody would know about this unless you tell them, and I was once told that it shouldn't show up on background checks. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not so sure about other states policies.



If you're baker acted it shows up on ur  background showing u have psych issues etc regardless if u were just having ideation or they found u with a bottle of pills & some jack Daniels. Best not to get bakerd.  like if u were going for pd job & they are doing a psych eval as they do on everyone it'll come up bc they need to know.

EMS I'm not so sure about


----------



## Mdawg1111 (Jul 14, 2018)

KarinaKrystal said:


> I used to self injure and my friend called the police, thinking I was going to kill myself. I told the police that I had no intention of killing myself but that I did injure myself. I'm sure they wrote up a report. Will this disqualify me from becoming an EMT?


I think something that needs to be said here is that, yes you need to be mentally strong and you need to be able to handle the stress that comes with being an EMT/Paramedic etc., but I also think self harming is not something people just jump to to deal with stress, i study Behavioral Neuroscience and I think internally those who self harm or who have self harmed (including me) do so as a coping mechanism to their own personal stress, and/or personal issues. That being said, the stress of saving someone else’s life versus the stress of your own day to day struggles are on different terms, so I think it is a slightly different mental stress. For me, for example, my step father passed away and I touched his body 4 hours after he had passed, his limbs were cold to the touch and at 16 it was a bit traumatic, and my mother passed away about a month ago due to my sisters and I removing life support after three major brain bleeds (2 separate subdural hematomas on the left side and one intraventricular hemorrhage on the right side, putting pressure on the frontal lobe, and thus after > 24 hours on medications to slow bleeding, on her brain stem) we removed life support and my sisters and I watched her pass away, there’s a lot more medically to the story and I’ve been witness to additional traumatic scenes, I have self harmed and it was never truly due to what I witnessed, it was mostly due to my own emotional struggles and the things I have personally been subject to. In no way is that meant to mean I’ve been through more, or nothing can bring me down, but self harm was an outlet for myself to remind my own personal being that I was in fact alive, and realistically how close I could actually get to killing myself, it helped me realize how easily my life could be taken, even by myself. Mentally, our brains work in maginificent ways, and I don’t think anyone who self harms or harmed should be shamed or scared out of being an EMT or a paramedic. It could even save a life of someone truly suicidal, because mentally that medical professional had been through similar thoughts, and has medical training. If you think you need help, get it, before risking someone else’s life. If you self harm as your own coping mechanism and you recognize that you’re doing it to cope, not to end your life or because you hate life in general, don’t let some of these opinions stand in your way of saving another persons life. For me, I truly want to make a difference and I want to be able to give others the chance to live. Even if I haven’t always wanted that for myself.


----------



## Drax (Sep 4, 2018)

There was a gal I worked with a handful of times who had big gash scars on her arms consistent with cutting/suicidal ideation. She wore short sleeves very often. Always thought that was weird.

To answer your question, I guess not.

Epic thread bump.


----------



## SanJoseEmt (Dec 8, 2018)

no, use your experiences to become a great emt for your community. and dont let anything get in your way.


----------



## SanJoseEmt (Feb 23, 2019)

KarinaKrystal said:


> I used to self injure and my friend called the police, thinking I was going to kill myself. I told the police that I had no intention of killing myself but that I did injure myself. I'm sure they wrote up a report. Will this disqualify me from becoming an EMT?



No, it won’t. Ambulance companies are not allowed to get your medical records without YOUR consent.


----------

